# union county still not up



## unioncountyguy (Apr 27, 2013)

hunted old stand by area this a.m. found nothing,lots of ticks.


----------



## mickey (Apr 28, 2013)

Same exact thing here in Clermont County. No morels, had ticks all over my legs.


----------



## blown86lx (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey buddy I'm from union county also,where abouts are you in union county? I'm a little north of Richwood.


----------



## unioncountyguy (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm near broadway don't really have many places to hunt around here.
private land hard to get on if your not personal friend of someone.won't be able to get back out
till thurs.


----------



## duane1966 (May 1, 2013)

Found 20 today in southern Union county. 18 yellows and 2 grays, grays were small but almost all the yellows were nice sized. All looked nice and fresh. On the way out we talked to a guy who said he only found 2 yesterday.


----------



## blown86lx (Apr 28, 2013)

My family farms about 700 acres and we have plenty of woods to hunt. There is also about 15 miles of old railroad tracks from the 60's that are no longer in service that we ride snowmobiles on that I thought about hunting this year. If you wanna meet up sometime send me some contact info and we can probably get together. I am going to start hitting it hard starting tomorrow until the end of season since people are finding more up around here.


----------



## oldtimer (May 1, 2013)

Hey blown861x, if you are looking for a morel buddy, I am pretty much always available. Been hunting for many years. [email protected]


----------



## unioncountyguy (Apr 27, 2013)

hey blown861x union county guys contact is [email protected] 
don't know how much I can hunt but surely appreciate the offer.
flip me an e-mail and send you my phone #.


----------



## unioncountyguy (Apr 27, 2013)

GOT OUT FOR A COUPLE HOURS TODAY SAW A COUPLE HICKORY JACKS
BUT THAT WAS ABOUT IT. ANYBODY ELSE DOING ANY GOOD AROUND MARYSVILLE OR RAYMOND


----------



## fishintechnician (May 6, 2013)

I live in richwood and my count so far is 21 greys and yellows, not a single one from union county though. Spent the last 4 days camping at the state park and walked alot every days to find 14. Seems like they arent poping yet. But the ground cover is getting so high its not funny. I dont know still hoping any time now but ive been saying that for ther last 2 weeks. If any one ever wants a hunting buddy just let me know. Im on lay off now so Im free pretty much any day until about 3 o'clock. Always looking for new grounds too.

My email is [email protected]


----------



## blown86lx (Apr 28, 2013)

Went out this weekend and found 1, went out this morning and found 8 or 10 big yellows. I only got to go out for about 20 mins this morning though. I'm going to go out to my honeyhole tomorrow or Wednesday and kill it. The ares I have went to the ground cover isnt high at all. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## fishintechnician (May 6, 2013)

blown86lx im lookin to get out a couple times wed and thurs. If you are free and want someone to go w let me know. Im right in richwood. 

[email protected]


----------



## blown86lx (Apr 28, 2013)

I will let people know if I get out and need a hunting buddy. Right now my Dad has been going with me. He tought me as a youngster and its kinda been a family thing ever since. I do prefer someone to go with me when I go because 4 eyes are always better than 2. Dont know how much more I will be able to get out because I have my daughter in the mornings and dont have a sitter the rest of the week.


----------



## blown86lx (Apr 28, 2013)

[/url]

A few of the nicer ones I found. Not all this big.


----------



## blown86lx (Apr 28, 2013)

[/url]

Here are a couple of the biggest finds this year. I didn't think it was going to be a good year at all but it's actually turning out very good! I'm going to go out all weekend then I think it he season will be over. Ground coverage is getting thick.


----------

